# Simpsons / King of the Hill / Family Guy starting late (East Coast)



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Nascar is running late which is pushing back Fox's Sunday lineup on the East Cost.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, Thanks Dale Jr.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

at least we're at post race interviews...

good god they got to not let these people speak.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Doh! I only got three minutes of Family Guy.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

windracer said:


> Doh! I only got three minutes of Family Guy.


ya, everything was 27 minutes late. Luckily I had the 2 hour block on SP's, all I had to add was the news to catch the new show that aired at 9:00.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice way for FOX to show off whatever new show they showed at 9:30... I didn't record it, but if I had, I would have caught Family Guy in its entirety, but only a fraction of the new show. I severely doubt I would have gone to the lengths I was willing to go to obtain Family Guy for the new show.

Drew


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

azitnay said:


> Nice way for FOX to show off whatever new show they showed at 9:30... I didn't record it, but if I had, I would have caught Family Guy in its entirety, but only a fraction of the new show. I severely doubt I would have gone to the lengths I was willing to go to obtain Family Guy for the new show.
> 
> Drew


It cost them me. I had it set to record (Unhitched, I think?). As you say, I got about 3 minutes of it. So no new show for me.

You would think, since they were about 30 minutes behind, FOX would have rearranged their schedule to make sure their new show ran in its advertised slot. For a network that can be so smart & slick in its marketing, it can be incredibly short-sighted in other areas.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I think Fox got tired of all the complaints (FUTURAMA GOT PREEMPTED! KING OF THE HILL GOT PREEMPTED!) that they just said FINE! ENJOY YOUR NON-PREEMPTED LATE PROGRAMMING!

They should have added the extra 30 minute padding show like they do for Football (The OT) and put it in for racing (Victory Lane or The Infield or something) so this doesnt happen. I don't understand it, it's not like FOX has cratchety older viewers that will complain if 60 Minutes isn't on (coughCBScough).


----------



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

Better yet.

Why not start x amount of minutes BEFORE?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

All I know is I'm ticked because I don't know if they found Cleveland and Quagmire. 

First Fox screws with House. Now this runs over. What's the point of paying for a service if I have to monitor issues like this and make corrections? Trying to unwind at the end of a day only to get annoyed and frustrated by this.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

dbpaddler said:


> All I know is I'm ticked because I don't know if they found Cleveland and Quagmire.
> 
> First Fox screws with House. Now this runs over. What's the point of paying for a service if I have to monitor issues like this and make corrections? Trying to unwind at the end of a day only to get annoyed and frustrated by this.


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

Instead of the Simpsons Halloween special, I got a King of the Hill rerun.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

FauxPas said:


> Instead of the Simpsons Halloween special, I got a King of the Hill rerun.


That's odd, west coast programming is usually the most unaffected by late running live events and such things.

I noticed things were a minute or so off, but American Dad ended on time for the 10 O'clock news.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

The "Simpsons" Halloween episode definitely aired as scheduled in L.A. NFL football has never messed up the Fox Sunday night lineup here because the games are all over by 5:00 Pacific. Why, I even saw every episode of "Futurama."


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I lucked out with Tivo recording American Dad as a suggested show so i got the end of Family Guy thankfully.


----------

